# Where/how to mount a DSI transducer



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I just bought a Jackson Cuda 14 from Yakkin4Bass (thanks man) and I bought a Lowrance Elite 5 DSI fish finder for it. Looking forward to getting it out. But, my question is, if I shoot the transducer through-hull, will that degrade the imaging? I've never had a FF this nice before and so I don't want to have spent all that money on it just to not have it work properly.

I was doing some research and RAM has a new Transducer Arm Mount that can be used, but it sticks down and out of the kayak, a problem if i'm in a river or somewhere where there are constant threats to the bottom of a kayak.

I have also seen the scupper hole transducer mount system as well, which seems like a good option, provided the transducer fits flush in the scupper.

Also, the DSI unit has a new "skimmer" transducer, So its about 3 inches long and 3/4'' wide. Interesting design for sure. It comes with a little mounting bracket. Would an option be to mount it on the skid plate in the back of the kayak? The only problem with that is it is exposed again.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

View attachment 90079

This is how I did mine with no probs at all and works great .


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd go either through the hull or use the scupper. If you go through the hull you'll have to drill a hole somewhere but the TD is protected. Through the scupper and everything is on deck, maybe not a good thing, depends on you. 

For a battery consider a glass matt battery. They are expensive and don't carry the highest charge but are very durable, won't spill and can be installed in any position, even upside down. They don't release hydrogen when discharging like lead acid batteries do and that makes them ideal for enclosed marine applications. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have read for DSI you do not want to do through hull. I set mine up with a transducer arm.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Here is a picture album of how I rigged my Coosa. I used the scupper holes.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey man! Glad you like the boat! RAM makes those transducer arms and you could attach it to a ram ball up front. I feel like I don't like the drag with the transducer arm hanging off the side but maybe it's just in my head. You have a lowrance unit and lowrance makes that scupper hole transducer which I've seen people use in their jackson boats. I'd do some research on that to make sure it'll fit right. I'm thinking it's not a perfect fit but may work. Those scupper transducers aren't too expensive either. I agree with the others that you don't wanna shoot that thru hull. I think it mainly messes with the side imaging aspect of it.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

So if I put TD in the outside I will a better pic on FF . I will have to try this out in Spring and see .


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

After doing some research on other online forums, I can see that it is not going to be best to shoot thru the hull. Lowrance even says "shooting through the hull will degrade the image" so i'm either going to go with the scupper option or the arm option. I feel like with the arm, it will give me more flexibility to raise it out of the water briefly if there is a suspect area, whereas it only takes one "oops" going over a submerged rock in stained water to ruin your nice new transducer with all of the weight of you and your boat on top of it. I might be leaning toward the RAM arm at this point. Also, yakkin4bass, I think you have a point with the improper fit. Also, i've not read too good of reviews on the Lowrance scupper transducer mount. Lots of people say they are very cheaply built. Also, with that arm option I would be able to more easily transfer the unit if I wanted to put it on another kayak...maybe a coosa  after I sell my other two future beach kayaks I have.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Ajax said:


> Here is a picture album of how I rigged my Coosa. I used the scupper holes.


Ajax, are you mainly fishing rivers or lakes with that setup? I would just be afraid of that thing dragging bottom as it looks like it comes out about 1-2'' from the bottom of your scupper. If you're in lakes, probably not a huge deal. But also, how much effort does it take to remove it- do you do that each trip? Or just keep it in?


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Northern1 said:


> Ajax, are you mainly fishing rivers or lakes with that setup? I would just be afraid of that thing dragging bottom as it looks like it comes out about 1-2'' from the bottom of your scupper. If you're in lakes, probably not a huge deal. But also, how much effort does it take to remove it- do you do that each trip? Or just keep it in?


I usually fish deep rivers and lakes with the mount. If I'm fishing a shallow river I don't use a fish finder. Its easy to remove and install.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

View attachment 90106

Well you guys talked me into it about mounting the transducer on the outside.
So this is what I came up with tonite.
That flex pipe was a broken tool that use to have a magnate on the end .
Any more ideas out there. Thanks
Plus I saved $55 from buying a ram mount


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Mine isn't a dsi unit but, I have always had problems with the epoxy mounting through the hull.. Every couple of months i would have to re-mount the transducer. I got tired of dealing with it, so now i just use a suction cup mount beneath the hull. Works well just have to be careful not to snag it on logs. Although u could probably find a way to use the suction cup on the side of the yak instead of below.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Limaflyguy has one mounted inside his yak and the pic is fine. On my Hobie l have one inside and one thru the scupper hole. I get a better temp from the scupper mount. For the scupper I bent a piece of aluminum to a 90% arm drilled a hole to mount transducer and a hole to mount a piece of all thread then cut a slit in a washer put the all thread thur washer with nut to pull transducer up tight and put cable thru slot. With what I call a tri hull bottom on a cuda and hobie the bottom of yak will hit bottom of river or lake before hitting transducer unless a big rock or log goes down the area for the scuppers. The transducers are made to take abuse somewhat as bass fisherman run their bass boat onto things a lot with the transducer off the back


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey lima, didn't your pa come with the lowrance ready system? Or do you have the 2012 model? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

My Hobie is a 2012.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I see 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm tossing around the same ideas of ram arm or scupper mount. I just can't decide.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I would think the ram arm would be a little better...With the scupper mount I would be concerned with running a ground with it. Having the pedals...it's always on my mind. I do have a shallow water alert on my ff that is set too 3 ft but It's still hard to trust 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I'm tossing around the same ideas of ram arm or scupper mount. I just can't decide.


After reading all of the posts on this thread and some research, I'm going with the arm mount for the reason kayakcle just said. I just don't feel comfortable going through a scupper when im on a river. Those things are too valuable to let them hit rocks. With the arm i'll just raise it up momentarily if I need to. Plus, if you have more than one kayak, you can more easily transfer your setup to another yak if you wanted to.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Look at the cell block from yak attack 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

kayakcle216 said:


> Look at the cell block from yak attack
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The cell block is pretty sweet but, I don't have a track system. I'd be looking at another $150, almost, just to mount the FF. It sounds like an extra $100, that I don't need to spend.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I gotcha 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

